# vets in orlando FLA?



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

any stellar vets in orlando FLA?? a coworkers daughter is moving there with her dog and needs to find a vet


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I really liked this one. 
Palm Jason MDVM in Orlando | Palm Jason MDVM (407) 299-3969 & 6525 Old Winter Garden Rd, Orlando, FL 32835 | <Professional Services/Animals & Pets/Veterinary Medicine> - Yahoo! US Local


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

mebully21 said:


> any stellar vets in orlando FLA?? a coworkers daughter is moving there with her dog and needs to find a vet


There are a few great ones... but, we also have a lot of horrible ones here. 

Animal Medical Clinic Of Orlando - Veterinarian In Orlando, FL USA :: Home
Dr. Ray Suarez has been our vet, my mother's neighbor, and a great family friend since 1995. I would definitely recommend his clinic. He owns and operates it. He does still do appointments, just a bit harder to get him. The other vets in his practice are excellent too. We moved a bit too far away from there, so we did have to switch vets. However, I wouldn't say our vets now are as good as him. I love that clinic, and honestly have never found another one like it. 

Another great clinic:
Orlando Vet - Orlando Veterinarian - Orlando Animal Hospital | Home

I don't care for Dr. Wright though. He's a bit rude and honestly, I don't like the higher then thou attitude he gives me because I don't prefer to use all holistic treatment with Zira. Very opinionated, and not pleasant when you don't 100% agree with him. I have it marked in my files that I will NOT have him see or treat my animals. So, beware of that.

The rest of their vets are fantastic though! Their vet techs are gentle, caring, and VERY good with large dogs. My shepherds have NEVER been looked down on there or treated badly. Great staff, very clean clinic... and decent prices. I don't feel they over charge at all. Great place.

I would stay away from:
Home - Orlando, FL Veterinarian - Boarding, Grooming & Day Care - Dogs, Cats, Avian and Exotic Pets Welcome - Over priced, nice but not very knowledgeable vets and staff. I didn't care for the treatment of the actual building either.. not as clean. Floors need to be redone. Zira HATED it there (she loves all her other vets). They couldn't diagnose Zira for the 4 months we were there. Went to another vet... and it was almost immediate diagnoses. They never listened to anything I said either. Zira condition was really bad while using them, and I was there 2-3 times a week with her for 4 months. Nothing ever got any better and we spent thousands and thousands of dollars.

I have heard good things about Lake Underhill Animal Clinic (www.underhillanimalhospital.com/), and Curry Ford Animal Hospital (Curry Ford Animal Hospital - HOME PAGE - Orlando, FL). I've only been there with friends and their pets a few times.... both seemed nice and friendly. I've heard that Lake Underhill is good with GSDs and other larger breeds. Never tested that out though.

With Z's health issues we've gotten to know all these vets very very well! Unfortunately, that's what happens when you have a dog with a million issues. Good thing from that though.... my vets know me and my dogs like friends! lol!

Hope this helps. Good luck to your co-worker's daughter!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

thank you sooo much everyone!! my coworkers daughter has a little boston terrier, and spares no expense for him


----------

